
Just Buy All the Unicorns - chrisaycock
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-12/just-buy-all-the-unicorns
======
chrisaycock
This article echos some thoughts I've had about why accelerators like Y
Combinator and Techstars work. An investor makes money on the _really big
successes_ , but these are impossible to predict. So venture capitalists are
better off investing a little bit of money in every credible startup.

The article draws an analogy to index funds in the public markets, but I also
see similarities with how Blumhouse Productions makes movies, or even how
poker players decide their bets. The lesson in all cases is to invest a
limited amount of money in a ton of reasonable projects, and then ride the few
winners.

